# US AMPS 5600X OLD SCHOOL HANDBUILT IN FLORIDA



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

US AMPS OLD SCHOOL USA-5600X HANDCRAFTED IN FLORIDA! A1 - eBay (item 300468136843 end time Sep-24-10 17:00:21 PDT)


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)




----------

